# What happened to this site?



## reallifeisnocool (May 18, 2012)

When did squat the planet become punk nomad?


----------



## ThrashAndBurn (May 18, 2012)

i'm not sure confused the hell out of me too.


----------



## dolittle (May 18, 2012)

It's been a long, slow prosses.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (May 18, 2012)

Stp has a long history of evolution. I like it, I am always a bit unsure until I get used to the newest version(except that last chat expirement, dont think I could ever get used to that). Please feel free to visit, contribute, learn & perhaps if you are finacially able help support the site with a secure donation via paypal.


----------



## reallifeisnocool (May 18, 2012)

I'm not complaining just curious. The default color scheme was pretty annoying but I changed it and now it's fine. So it's the same site, just a new name and new front page basically?


----------

